# NoDak Early Season!!!



## sodakhunter13

Well the early season has officially started up there boys!! Let's hear the stories and see some pictures!! Good luck to all today as well as the rest of the season! :beer:


----------



## hunter121390

Good luck guys. :beer: I for one am jealous because I locked up some fields last night and seen about 300-400 geese coming into town off of one of them fields. I hope they are still using it in 17 days.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Good Luck boys make sure to share the stories!!! :sniper:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Well a Buddy and I decided that alittle rain isnt going to stop us and it payed off. We had 9 Birds by 7:30 and had to wait for 1 more to come by. If my other hunting partners would of decided to come we could of had more. Had a group of 20 come in and start to land at about 15 yards when we busted um. Ended up getting the last bird by 8:15 Heres some pics with the 10 birds








This is what happens when you have a patternmaster and shoot a goose at 5 yards.......


----------



## templey_41

NICE! Love the 5 yard shot. Maybe next time let em get out to 7 or 8 yards :lol:

Definetly jealous. But will eb coming otu there in two weeks to try my hand at some of them dumb geese! :wink:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

I would of let him get farther away but he was flying right toward me so i just had to let him have it....you know how that goes, beside he was bird #2 out of a triple i got in that flock.


----------



## bobert

good hunting. stay low, call well, and shoot often. good luck for the rest of the season.


----------



## incoming

Went scouting last night. Not many fields off. Ended up getting this one.


----------



## NDTerminator

Poured here yesterday & still raining today. No harvested fields anyway, and I'm not going to jump birds off roost sloughs. They'll be around come Sept...


----------



## Colt

I thought only NR jumped roosts?????????


----------



## sodakhunter13

Here we go, turned a good thread into a non resident jump shoot bull$hit discussion.


----------



## qwakman

i dont get why nodak residents always bash nr...it just makes no sense :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## diver_sniper

Don't even go there guys. This is a perfectly good post, please do not talk about res/non res stuff anymore. Keep the good stories coming. :thumb:


----------



## templey_41

diver_sniper said:


> Don't even go there guys. Keep the good stories coming. :thumb:


AGREED! :thumb:

Keep the pics rolling in. Just makes me even more jealous. The pictures hurt more than the R vs NR BS.


----------



## drakespanker12

rolled our 4 man limit sat. morning an shot 16 this morning....cleaned the birds sat. an found a .22 round lodged in one of the birds thigh. been shot recently because none of the meat was starting to decay. other than that we had an awesome weekend, the 3-4 days leading up to opener i was kinda nervous on wether or not there was going to be places open to hunt, suprisingly there was about 25-30 fields out around the area we hunted.


----------



## KEN W

Colt said:


> I thought only NR jumped roosts?????????


Why ruin a good thread with this garbage????? :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Ended Sunday morning with 26. 4 birds short of the 6 man limit.


----------



## Nodak Hunter

Good huntin boyz try to shoot them in the lips next time... :beer:


----------



## sodakhunter13

diver_sniper said:


> Don't even go there guys. This is a perfectly good post, please do not talk about res/non res stuff anymore. Keep the good stories coming. :thumb:


Thank you! I started this thread for everyone to tell their stories and show the pictures! Keep them coming guys!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We had a good Saturday and 3 of us finished pretty early. The rain stopped right before shooting time.....and so did the wind. The skeeters were ridiculous, but Thermacells DO work. Had 2 large flocks land just yards behind us in the decoys, sucks not having wind when you need it. Good times.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

gotta love them Thermacells, used mine this weekend too.


----------



## zettler

Good God, I wish I was out there with you guys as I had forgotten about your season being 16 earleir than ours!

Congrats to all!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Went out again today and had the first couple flocks short stop us about 100 yards so we tried to put a sneak on them but didn't get any. Then a single landed in a pond that was in the same field as us so we went to get that and I was the only one who didn't bring a gun so I run and get the goose and as we are by the pond a flock of about 40 go straight to the decoys and land so the other 2 guys run to the decoys and drop a couple and I am about 300 yards away just watching it all as they circle around again and a couple smaller flocks decoyed in too. If we would have just stayed in the decoys the whole time we probably could have gotten a limit but it was still a good hunt! Ended up with 8.


----------



## labman63

Did anyone notice the big dog in the first pic? He's bigger than the guy in the blind and he's behind him. They must use him to drag all of the gear out and back lol.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Haha ya that is a huge dog!


----------



## sodakhunter13

I don't know how I missed it!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

Hunted three days this week had a rough time finding birds but still got geese. You definitley have to put on more miles in this season to see results. Over all still a great time.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Went out tuesday morning and got our 3 man limit by 8:30, Had a few flocks land behind us because the wind stopped by about 7:30 but we made it work alright.


----------



## sodakhunter13

Chris Hustad said:


> We had a good Saturday and 3 of us finished pretty early. The rain stopped right before shooting time.....and so did the wind. The skeeters were ridiculous, but Thermacells DO work. Had 2 large flocks land just yards behind us in the decoys, sucks not having wind when you need it. Good times.


Looks like you guys were shooting em in the lips! Good work guys!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Well went out agian this morning, and 10 minutes after getting in the field about ready to set up another truck came rolling on out. It was 2 other local guys so they set up with me. It must of been around 6:30 a lone goose came by and landed in the spread. We just let him sit there, off in the distance we seen a flock of 5 coming our way. That lone goose perked his head up and started calling for us. The five came in and we took um dropped 4 of the 5 and the lone goose didnt even fly. 2 more flocks worked the spread and finally the lone goose flew away after shooting. We even tried to chase him to make him fly away and he would just fly 10 yards or so and land again in the spread. Well the 2 other guys had to leave early for work so i sat out there to get the rest of my limit. All 3 of us ended with limits. 
Lone goose that came in.


----------



## Lefte

Location location location.Good looking pictures all.

I ended up getting out early this morning. As a new hunter my equipment is still expanding. We shot at a flock of 20, but the day was clear and they were' a little too high. First year for my 13 year old daughter, but at least she got to shoot at something.

Heading back out tonight and of course for the weekend.

Good shooting everyone.

Lefte


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Lefte said:


> First year for my 13 year old daughter, but at least she got to shoot at something.


Pretty cool of you to get the daughter out. The fact that she even wants to hunt tells me you're doing somthing right


----------



## mmprescott

My buddy and I went out Saturday morning it rained the entire time. The mosquitoes were horrible. We had a heavy fog until about 8am when it finally let up we found 4 groups of geese sitting in our field. We jumped them up and about 15 mins later they started to come back, and right to the decoys. We shot our limit of 10 in about 20 mins but couldn't find the last one that sailed into a bean field about 200 yds a way. We had our blinds in a 8ft strip of grass that separated a wheat field from a plowed corn field. It was awesome to see the ducks come sailing through the fog and into the decoys they kept us entertained until the geese showed up.


----------



## fryerjj

I took these three honkers all from the same group, only fired three times. It was the first triple I have gotten while hunting geese. I guess it made up for the two I missed earlier in the day. :sniper:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Well went out again tonight after work. Had the first flock come in at 5:30 and dropped 4. Next we had a loner come in so i let my buddy take um. Another flock came by and dropped 4 out of that one too. Only needed 1 more bird for the 2 man limit. A flock came by and i let my buddy take him,. limited out and out of the field by 6:45 not even 10 mins after we leave had about 40+ birds land back in the field, good for another hunt. 
Only using 2 dozen fullbodys decoys. Its all about location


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Nice work ndoutdoorsman, you guys are killing them this year!


----------



## SDwaterfowler

ndoutdoorsman, way to keep putting dents into the local population. You hit the nail on the head about location. The biggest expense in this sport for successful hunters is not decoys, trailers, guns, ammo, blinds, trucks, etc. It's money at the gas pump for scouting.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

Ndoutdoorsman, good job, you guys are piling them up this early season, it's good to see! Did you guys have a great hatch in your area??


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Yes so far me and whoever else has came with me have shot 77 so far for the early season. Making some goose jerky as i type this... Yes great hatch this year for honkers with all the water around. Man oh man the ducks too is it season for them yet, everytime going honker hunting the ducks pile in like crazy to the decoy spread. Yes location is the key and yes lots of money spent at the gas pump too. Its kinda nice having a 15 minute drive of nothing but countryside to get to work in the morning, thats when alot of my area scouting happens. I also like to write down where i see geese at flying and what fields i see them in, alot of times i hunted that field last year or the year before. Still plenty of geese around still so we havent made to big of a dent this year,but do try to shoot the biggest goose that comes into the spread they are the smart ones and i like to get rid of them. Good luck to everyone else this year and ill keep posting pics of my hunts. 
Team Tornado Hunters


----------



## Prairie Dweller

I haven't been able to hunt much, but have been on the road from the Red River to points east and boy oh boy, if there was only an August season in MN, we could clean up big time. :sniper:

It's killing me to see my robo-goose just collecting dust in the man cave.

Happy Hunting!

PD


----------



## bigblackfoot

ndoutdoorsman said:


> Well went out again tonight after work. Had the first flock come in at 5:30 and dropped 4. Next we had a loner come in so i let my buddy take um. Another flock came by and dropped 4 out of that one too. Only needed 1 more bird for the 2 man limit. A flock came by and i let my buddy take him,. limited out and out of the field by 6:45 not even 10 mins after we leave had about 40+ birds land back in the field, good for another hunt.
> Only using 2 dozen fullbodys decoys. Its all about location


Man that guy you brought with you sure is ugly. :lol:


----------



## scarrott73

here is a couple of limits we shot...not going to complain it was well worth the money for an out of state license










If your wondering 2 guys on the left ill say it now no they are not gay


----------



## scarrott73

also showing the limit we had by 7:00 AM while representing grounds calls


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

scarrott73 said:


> If your wondering 2 guys on the left ill say it now no they are not gay


Many would beg to differ with the matching avery skull caps. :wink: 8) Couldn't resist!


----------



## Maverick

bigblackfoot said:


> ndoutdoorsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well went out again tonight after work. Had the first flock come in at 5:30 and dropped 4. Next we had a loner come in so i let my buddy take um. Another flock came by and dropped 4 out of that one too. Only needed 1 more bird for the 2 man limit. A flock came by and i let my buddy take him,. limited out and out of the field by 6:45 not even 10 mins after we leave had about 40+ birds land back in the field, good for another hunt.
> Only using 2 dozen fullbodys decoys. Its all about location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that guy you brought with you sure is ugly. :lol:
Click to expand...

Must be blood.....I know a Sinner grin when I see one.... :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk

It must be a lot colder in parts of the state where others are hunting? I have been seeing quite a few skull caps lately, and not just in pictures posted on the net. :koolaid: :wink:

Looked like some good hunts anyways....


----------



## bigblackfoot

Maverick said:


> bigblackfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ndoutdoorsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well went out again tonight after work. Had the first flock come in at 5:30 and dropped 4. Next we had a loner come in so i let my buddy take um. Another flock came by and dropped 4 out of that one too. Only needed 1 more bird for the 2 man limit. A flock came by and i let my buddy take him,. limited out and out of the field by 6:45 not even 10 mins after we leave had about 40+ birds land back in the field, good for another hunt.
> Only using 2 dozen fullbodys decoys. Its all about location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that guy you brought with you sure is ugly. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be blood.....I know a Sinner grin when I see one.... :beer:
Click to expand...

You got me there T


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

Have not made it out for North Dakota early season.

But here I am reflecting on a hunt from last year.

Represent


----------



## shooteminthelips

It was the skull caps that made you think they were in love. How about the dreamy stair into the sunset and the grabbing each other in the picture? hahaha lol nice kills guys! :beer:


----------



## Blue Plate

Don't you guys know. . . . you need a scull cap if it's 80 degree or colder.

I don't break out the scull cap until it 30 or colder. :lol:


----------



## nowski10

Fun Trip!


----------



## goosehunternd

Hard.........hey nick I can't get the smell of sota out of my house,any sugestions???


----------



## teamextrema

> can't get the smell of sota out of my house,any sugestions???


What does sota smell like? Roost Waters?? Ha jk guys looks like a great hunt! Good Job


----------



## shooteminthelips

I heard the only yhing that gets it out is tomato juice. Just like a skunk! :beer:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Heres another one for you guys..... 2 man limit by 7:15 just enough time to pick up and make it to work.....


----------



## huntingtim08




----------



## 2f1bucks

huntingtim08 said:


>


lol tiny looks like hes 8


----------



## huntingtim08

haha yeah he does...who are u 2f1bucks


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Well 3 of us went out this morning and ended up with 8 birds. Not after ten minutes after getting out of the field 2 more flocks come by, about 20 more birds, and landed out there if only we waited another 20 minutes or so we probably could of finished off our limits. But cant win all of them. Had a good day anyways always nice to get out sure beats a day at work.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Well Hunted the same field as the day before got lucky and got 12. The night before there was still about 250+ birds working the field, but alot of birds this morning headed the other direction same as yesterday morning, Must of been a evening field to hunt. Anyways still was fun and shot most of the birds that did come to the field. I think only like 4 got away.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

ndoutdoorsman said:


> Well Hunted the same field as the day before got lucky and got 12. The night before there was still about 250+ birds working the field, but alot of birds this morning headed the other direction same as yesterday morning, Must of been a evening field to hunt. Anyways still was fun and shot most of the birds that did come to the field. I think only like 4 got away.


Nice. Gotta love the fields that produce multiple hunts. Now go out there tonight and hammer em again!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

SDwaterfowler said:


> ndoutdoorsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Hunted the same field as the day before got lucky and got 12. The night before there was still about 250+ birds working the field, but alot of birds this morning headed the other direction same as yesterday morning, Must of been a evening field to hunt. Anyways still was fun and shot most of the birds that did come to the field. I think only like 4 got away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Gotta love the fields that produce multiple hunts. Now go out there tonight and hammer em again!
Click to expand...

I was planning on it but last night some other guys hunted it since it was public land. I was watching them for awhile and it looked like they were doing more shooting the hunting. Not letting the birds come in to the decoys very close and 5 guys unloading the guns on them just to have a sailer go about 200 yards out into a slough. I seen them shoot at birds that were probably 70+ yards up not to even hit them. good way to educate the birds, kind of makes a guy made seeing a great field get ruined like that.


----------



## bandman

Just a few pics as of late that my buddy took. (The bigger ones anyway) I got a new computer and lost all the software for my camera so I can't post up my good in-hunt pics yet. :x Was going to ask the 2 game wardens if they wanted to get in the picture on Sunday, but chickened out. :lol: Nothing like this time of the year!
















































































Where's that hat from earlier Fisky? :huh:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Nice pictures!


----------



## AdamFisk

bandman said:


> Where's that hat from earlier Fisky? :huh:


You must mean the "big camo fleece non Avery-GHG or any other brand of skull cap" cap that I was wearing???? I beleive I even borrowed it from you? Yeah it was like 43 degrees when I was wearing that, but warmed up to about 60 by picture time. I was curious why you were still sporting your Avery beanie though. Surprised you didn't wear the damn thing into Perkins... :lol:


----------



## bandman

:lol: Yea yea yea...Matt made me put that on for the picture. Next time I'm gonna sneak one of Gunner's lovely early morning specials in there before I hand it over. Bring on them 35 degree mornings!!


----------



## huntingtim08

Went out last sunday morning and got a 4 man limit of geese. Geese didnt start flying until about 8:30 and got our limit by about 9:30. Got it all on video will post the whole video at the end of the season.


----------



## cgreeny

ndoutdoorsman said:


> Well Hunted the same field as the day before got lucky and got 12. The night before there was still about 250+ birds working the field, but alot of birds this morning headed the other direction same as yesterday morning, Must of been a evening field to hunt. Anyways still was fun and shot most of the birds that did come to the field. I think only like 4 got away.


I have one question for you. What the hell are you doing with all the meat from the geese you have shot so far. I assume maybe jerky, but WTF, thats a boatload of jerky.


----------



## waterfowler22

It was a Great time!!! Can't wait to go back for ducks


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

cgreeny said:


> ndoutdoorsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Hunted the same field as the day before got lucky and got 12. The night before there was still about 250+ birds working the field, but alot of birds this morning headed the other direction same as yesterday morning, Must of been a evening field to hunt. Anyways still was fun and shot most of the birds that did come to the field. I think only like 4 got away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one question for you. What the hell are you doing with all the meat from the geese you have shot so far. I assume maybe jerky, but WTF, thats a boatload of jerky.
Click to expand...

Yes that is a butload of jerky already made about 10 lbs of it. But it goes fast bring a bag or to out every mornign hunting. I hunt with anywhere from 5-9 guys later in the year and between that many people it goes fast. Always bring some for the guys at work also, it really doesnt last to long tho. My next batch im making into sausage, i like to give some of that away to neighbors, relatives, and keep some for cooking in the goose pits as soon as beans get off.....At least none of the meat is going to waste.


----------



## Maverick

> But it goes fast


Amen to that! I made Hustad's famous sauerkraut goose. I went through 2 geese for just myself and GF! Damn good recipe when you are shooting doves!


----------



## fryerjj

Nodakoutdoorsman,

What is your recipe for jerky?

I am looking at trying some different recipes this year.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

There's a recipe in the new DU mag for jerky


----------



## nowski10

goosehunternd said:


> Hard.........hey nick I can't get the smell of sota out of my house,any sugestions???


 Really right now! Come on man! It happens!


----------



## kkelly

Went out this morning with 3 buddies and hunted a fairly large field with quite a few rolling hills. As we set up our small spread of 15 or so decoys we realized that the fog was burning off very slowly. At that time it felt like eternity, but come 8 am, we let the hammer down on 18 honkers! After the first 7, we had to pick up and move to a spot that other birds were flying to about 200 yards away. Once we scared them off and moved our setup, the action didn't stop! 11 geese later we had to pack it up. Awesome hunt, one of the best hunts of my life. I got to enjoy good shooting and better yet, good company!


----------



## J.D.

Congrats kkelly - sounds like a great time! :beer:


----------



## BBD25

Had a couple of pretty good outings and even shot my first ever band.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Congrats on the band!


----------



## goosehunternd

Nice work on the bling! Grand Forks huh, proably see ya around.


----------



## bandman

We struck a little silver this morning. Drew stubble straws and it went to the youngin' for his first one. Good times. :beer:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Well nice to see some guys are getting alittle bit of bling....probably wont be lucky year for me again that only come once every 5 years the way things have been going. But Nice pictures everyone keep them coming only few more days of early season lets get some good last weekend hunts in. Good luck to everyone the rest the season so far its been good for us probably one of the best early seasons yet, and season is just beginning.


----------



## take'em down




----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Geez take em down.....thats one big honker, Did you weigh that thing?


----------



## take'em down

yea it was a nice one but i didnt weigh it...easily the biggest honker iv ever shot


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

That is a big honker! The way the weathers going it's going to be one wet weekend. I probably wont even get out unless it dries up a bit.


----------



## team.mother.flockers

morning of the 12th. Perfect conditions and the birds just never stopped coming. Final was 45 birds for the nine man limit (not all pictured).


----------



## USAlx50

It looks like there is a yellow collar on that one bird, although it seems small to be a honker collar.

Nice work.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Wow that's a lot of birds! Not even gonna mention the neck collar?!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Wow sure is alot of birds....but wheres the rest of the guys at? I would want to be in the picture with all them birds and a neck collar. Either way good job


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Pile after pile. Good pics guy's.


----------



## GOOSECALLER135

*34 geese with 8 guys not a bad morning...*


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr

team.mother.flockers said:


> morning of the 12th. Perfect conditions and the birds just never stopped coming. Final was 45 birds for the nine man limit (not all pictured).


*Thats pretty impressive guyz great work. But there is one thing, I sure hope them guns are unloaded   *


----------



## MN goose killa

GOOSECALLER135 said:


> *34 geese with 8 guys not a bad morning...*


The good old man van!


----------



## hammerhead

xTrMWtRFwLr said:


> team.mother.flockers said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning of the 12th. Perfect conditions and the birds just never stopped coming. Final was 45 birds for the nine man limit (not all pictured).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thats pretty impressive guyz great work. But there is one thing, I sure hope them guns are unloaded   *
Click to expand...

 They could be a couple of "Team" members short if they keep that up.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Guys i'm sure they made sure that they had their guns unloaded no need to start something..


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr

gsehnter-bloms said:


> Guys i'm sure they made sure that they had their guns unloaded no need to start something..


*IT WAS A JOKE!!!!!!!!*

Im pretty sure no one is that stupid to leave there guns loaded just thought it seemed funny at the time I mean cmon look at the pic  but anyway great job on lessoning the population boyz. And congrats on the collar band.:beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2

Finally found a few birds in my area one one of the few harvested wheat fields and did an evening hunt Sun night. Almost a perfect 1 man setup though not nearly as many birds as seen on the spot the evening before. 5 birds in, four shots and four on the ground with the trusty ol 20 ga. loaded with # 3s. One small flock landed in another portion of the field and based on what I had seen the night before would have come my way eventually but got spooked of when I shot a pair that came in.

While I was wating for one more goose I estimate 300 - 400 ducks landed in the decoys over the next hour. First gadwalls then mallards. Very little color on the mallards. Gonna be hard to pick out for a while yet. Too bad I didn't have a camera.

There was considerable mustard growth at spots in the field so that is what I used on the blind. I was just another green spot in the stubble and it worked great. no shot was over 25 yards perfect for the 20 ga.


----------



## bornlucky

There are a couple hunts that those young bucks will remember the rest of their lives. Take the advice of a guy who has been around the block - get those pictures blown up and framed. Twenty years from now they will be more valuable to you than most of the stuff you own.


----------



## PJ

Maverick said:


> bigblackfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ndoutdoorsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well went out again tonight after work. Had the first flock come in at 5:30 and dropped 4. Next we had a loner come in so i let my buddy take um. Another flock came by and dropped 4 out of that one too. Only needed 1 more bird for the 2 man limit. A flock came by and i let my buddy take him,. limited out and out of the field by 6:45 not even 10 mins after we leave had about 40+ birds land back in the field, good for another hunt.
> Only using 2 dozen fullbodys decoys. Its all about location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that guy you brought with you sure is ugly. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be blood.....I know a Sinner grin when I see one.... :beer:
Click to expand...

I thought Jeff gave up hunting and started Ballroom dancing? :run:


----------



## team.mother.flockers

Sunday morning and another limit for T.M.F


----------



## Chaws

Wish I had a team name, gahl, I must not be hard core enough. :roll: uke:


----------



## shooteminthelips

I wish you just wouldnt post anymore Chaws. Dont be a dink. Nice hunt guys way to put it where the corn goes in. They are some big birds too..


----------



## bigblackfoot

team.mother.flockers said:


> morning of the 12th. Perfect conditions and the birds just never stopped coming. Final was 45 birds for the nine man limit (not all pictured).


Is that a collar or not? And if so, where you hunting in nodak?


----------



## TK33

gsehnter-bloms said:


> Guys i'm sure they made sure that they had their guns unloaded no need to start something..


last words of anyone who has accidentally shot themself- "I thought it was unloaded" 

great hunting, bad safety.


----------



## team.mother.flockers

Yes that is a collar and yes we were hunting in ND. Guns were all unloaded by the way haha we made sure before we tok the picture


----------



## goose shooter

Chaws said:


> Wish I had a team name, gahl, I must not be hard core enough. :roll: uke:


I heard team tool bag was looking maybe you can send a application in! Nice avatar by the way! uke:


----------



## goose shooter

Looking good TMF keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## TK33

team.mother.flockers said:


> Yes that is a collar and yes we were hunting in ND. Guns were all unloaded by the way haha we made sure before we tok the picture


 :beer:

I thought maybe you didn't like the guy sitting second from left 8)


----------



## goosester

Got 9 for 3 guys last weekend









can anyone tell me whats the deal with this goose? my best guess is a cross bread with a farm raised goose or something


----------



## Duckslayer100

goosester said:


> Got 9 for 3 guys last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me whats the deal with this goose? my best guess is a cross bread with a farm raised goose or something


I'd say that's a very young bird. Brown head means this year's hatch, most likely. But don't feel bad! I like to think of those as flying veal :wink:


----------



## goosester

Ya that was my next guess because when i cleaned the bird i noticed the meat to be very light in color nothing like all the other geese i cleaned


----------



## bigblackfoot

team.mother.flockers said:


> Yes that is a collar and yes we were hunting in ND. Guns were all unloaded by the way haha we made sure before we tok the picture


Damn im jealous. Ive only heard of one other collar on a canada goose shot in Nodak, and that was from manohmen, MN. When you find out the info let us know. Im interested to hear where that is from. I have no idea where yellow collars are from.


----------



## bandman

bigblackfoot said:


> Damn im jealous. Ive only heard of one other collar on a canada goose shot in Nodak, and that was from manohmen, MN. When you find out the info let us know. Im interested to hear where that is from. I have no idea where yellow collars are from.


I had to do a little digging, but I remembered someone off the site shooting a blue one a couple years back on opening weekend of the early season. It's one of the only ones I've heard coming off a canada here in Nodak also.

About halfway down the 1st page:
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ght=collar


----------

